# Identify this Litespeed



## Bmxconvert

I bought this a few years back off a friend and I'm just now getting around to trying to identify which frame it is. Mainly due to wanting to sell it and find a geometry listing for it.

I saw an old Nashbar catalog kicking around the other day that labeled a frame with straight stays like mine and the yellow/carbon Look fork as a 1999 Ultimate, but to me it looks more like a Catalyst but I can't seem to find any that look the same(frame/fork wise).


































-Kevin


----------



## foggypeake

Looks like a Catalyst or Classic to me. The base of the seat tube near the bb was curved on an Ultimate.


----------



## Bmxconvert

Would there be any way to be certain which frame it is? 
Serial number is 5 digits. Nothing more. Is that usual?

Are there geometry differences between the two frames?
I have a short upper body and long legs(6' 35.5" inseam) and my fit on this bike is pretty horrible. Most other 58's are a fairly decent fit.


----------



## RJohn

I think the Classic's had longer chainstays. Late 90's is pretty close.


----------



## mercitron

I just bought a Catalyst 96' and it looks pretty much identical. I'm fairly certain it's not a classic as those frames were polished, I'd be willing to guess it's a Catalyst. The serial number on mine is also 5 digits, but I don't think that's out of the ordinary.


----------



## foggypeake

Classics were available both polished and brushed. The chainstays on the Classic are slightly longer than on the Catalyst/Tuscany; other than that, their geometry was identical. Look on the Litespeed website for their catalog archives, most years are available as PDF files to download.


----------



## JayTee

Definitely NOT an Ultimate. Where are you geographically? I ask out of curiosity in that I sold a 1998 Catalyst on RBR back in 2001 and that looks a lot like it.


----------



## Bmxconvert

I did browse through the archives and can clearly see the difference between the frame/fork combo shown in the old Nashbar catalog listed as an Ultimate and my bike.

The '97 Natchez looks the same, as do the '98 Classic/Catalyst. The '99 classic appears to have a slightly tapered top tube.

I'm in Washington state. Near Portland Oregon.


----------



## surferdude69

Hi there, 
this is my first post, so go easy on me. It's most lightly a Catalyst,
The finish was known as bead blasted. The bright brushed finish was standard, on most litespeed frames of that era. 
The polished finish was available on the higher end frames. Is there a litespeed headbadge? I do recall American Classic, sold the same frame with their decals. 

Winning magazine did an extended test of the Catalyst. their tester rode some races like the Redlands Classic. As I recall, he was highly impressed.

Hope this helps...Regards


----------



## Bmxconvert

Thank you sir. 

I do indeed have a Lightspeed head tube badge, there is also "made in America by Lightspeed" sticker on the seat tube.

After few more road rides on this beast I am confident that it will need to find a new home. The top tube is far too long for my short body.


----------

